# yunjung 9x9 testing video



## daniel0731ex (Oct 8, 2009)

9x9:

http://www.56.com/u19/v_NDY2NTQwMDA.html


also



yunjung 4x4 v-cube clone:

http://www.56.com/u82/v_NDY2MTM5MzU.html

they said that the screws are molded with the pins together, unlike XB27's X-cube design


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 8, 2009)

NINE BY NINE?


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 8, 2009)

Do want both but i feel bad for verdes! Dont think i will buy... but maybe...


----------



## fundash (Oct 8, 2009)

interesting, but i won't buy for two reasons:
1. I dont have the money
2. I also feel bad for Verdes...


----------



## ianini (Oct 8, 2009)

i'll wait for the v-9


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 8, 2009)

He looks like he has diffficulty turning it.


----------



## V-te (Oct 8, 2009)

Man I wish everyone would boycott the company. 
Stupid chinese companies with their knockoffs


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 8, 2009)

i might get the 4x4...if it is available..


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 8, 2009)

He only turns it one way, how do we know it is functional. (the video cut off rather awkwardly, so maybe I missed it?)


----------



## qqwref (Oct 8, 2009)

It looks kind of difficult to align. Also it's pretty big... will people with smallish hands be able to do R turns at all?


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Oct 8, 2009)

Whoa!!!

Man, this just drives me crazy, here a 9x9 has been produced & we can't get our hands on it! Even if we can in the future, DON'T buy it everyone, the producers are infringing Verdes's patent. They're jerks!

I bet it would turn terrible too, even though it uses V-Cube technology. It would probably turn as bad as the Gigaminx.

& as ZB_FTW!!! said, it could just be a 1x1x9. Which I would consider if it weren't for these pictures:













Oh yeah, & I probably shouldn't advertise this right? Even without posting links, it would probably generate interest from inconsiderate people who could simply google something like "9x9 cube" & find it themselves. In fact, this topic may be doing just that. I think the link should at least be removed after awhile.


----------



## LNZ (Oct 8, 2009)

I watched both videos. Unless the real (or knockoff) V4 is actually alot better than the white QJ 4x4 with tiles that I already own, I will never buy it.

As for the 9x9 cube, I would like to buy one and solve one but the cost would put me off. I suspect that it would cost over $120 AUD and that is a lot of money for me.

But I do really wish that V-Cubes come out with real new V-Cube products as fast as possible. I was rather dissapointed at the usless new spins on the V7. I really do want Verdes to put out a clickless and perfect V6. I would buy it for sure. And many others would too.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 8, 2009)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> Whoa!!!
> 
> Man, this just drives me crazy, here a 9x9 has been produced & we can't get our hands on it! Even if we can in the future, DON'T buy it everyone, the producers are infringing Verdes's patent. They're jerks!
> 
> ...


MMAP, now you'll have to make a dissasembly tutorial when 9x9's become mainstream. (if they do become mainstream, which they probably won't).
One thing's for sure, noone will want these in comps, except maybe Dan Cohen.


----------



## goatseforever (Oct 8, 2009)

I really hope none of you listen to pirated music or watch pirated movies. You don't, right?


----------



## DcF1337 (Oct 8, 2009)

goatseforever said:


> I really hope none of you listen to pirated music or watch pirated movies. You don't, right?



Of course not! *smiles to self*

I feel sorry for Verdes, but I'll buy the V9 too when it comes out. Promise.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 8, 2009)

goatseforever said:


> I really hope none of you listen to pirated music or watch pirated movies. You don't, right?



You are like, one of the coolest people, seriously.
Everytime I see you post, I can agree.


----------



## ErikJ (Oct 8, 2009)

qqwref said:


> It looks kind of difficult to align.



I find all cubes with the pillowed shape to be more difficult to align compared to flat sides. 

Verdes should stop wasting his time with the 7x7 variations and actually make something new.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 8, 2009)

That 4x4 looks VERY nice....
But I'll try and wait for verdes.
The 9x9, for whatever reason, doesn't looks tempting at all.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 8, 2009)

goatseforever said:


> I really hope none of you listen to pirated music or watch pirated movies. You don't, right?



No, I have never broken the law.

Oh, wait... I killed a bunch of people once - that doesn't count does it?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 8, 2009)

guys, compared to the x-cube 4x4 this one just sucks.

i'd say wait for xb27 to patent his design & start partnership with verds


----------



## Konsta (Oct 8, 2009)

msemtd said:


> goatseforever said:
> 
> 
> > I really hope none of you listen to pirated music or watch pirated movies. You don't, right?
> ...



No, that's a worth of a medal and people call you a hero.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 8, 2009)

goatseforever said:


> I really hope none of you listen to pirated music or watch pirated movies. You don't, right?



does one-piece count??


what about ninja videos??


----------



## LNZ (Oct 8, 2009)

I own some knockoff puzzle products. The most recent one was the YJ 6x6 cube which is a knockoff of the V-Cube 6. I would of gladly brought a real V6 if it was a clickless one in place of the YJ 6x6 cube. But I am happy with the YJ 6x6 and if the day ever comes when a clickless real V6 is available, I will for sure buy it. So if Verdes was wise, he would put out a clickless V6 as soon as possible for us to buy.

And I'm no saint either too. To list every break of the law I've done would result in a list which is too long to list here. 

But I can say this. 

I do research school shootings and school violence on the internet. And because of the subject matter, there is never a big gap between big research runs. And this involves me getting in depth on actual or foiled school massacres. For this, I do keep images on both the perpertrators and victims of such events. That means (by default) I do keep images of all 15 people who died at Columbine High School on 20/04/1999, including Eric Harris & Dylan Klebold.

And the wall paper on my computer right now is "Rachel's Snowman", a snowman Rachel Joy Scott (August 5, 1981 - April 20, 1999) made in first grade art composition class. You can get this image by visiting her website, http://www.racheljoyscott.com .


----------



## Escher (Oct 8, 2009)

LNZ said:


> I do research school shootings and school violence on the internet. And because of the subject matter, there is never a big gap between big research runs. And this involves me getting in depth on actual or foiled school massacres. For this, I do keep images on both the perpertrators and victims of such events. That means (by default) I do keep images of all 15 people who died at Columbine High School on 20/04/1999, including Eric Harris & Dylan Klebold.
> 
> And the wall paper on my computer right now is "Rachel's Snowman", a snowman Rachel Joy Scott (August 5, 1981 - April 20, 1999) made in first grade art composition class. You can get this image by visiting her website, http://www.racheljoyscott.com .



May I ask why? Is it for a job? morbid interest? It's just I don't particularly see why it relates to the topic, sorry.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 8, 2009)

Haha, I was right about to say, "cool story bro"
But then I saw Rowan's signature. (x

That's rather odd, indeed, very odd.
Reminds me of Cho Seung Hui, which also reminds me of Woo Bum Kon.

He pillaged villages and since he was a police man, people thought he was there to help... but there was a twist!


----------



## zster007 (Oct 10, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> guys, compared to the x-cube 4x4 this one just sucks.
> 
> i'd say wait for xb27 to patent his design & start partnership with verds



I agree.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 10, 2009)

V-te said:


> Man I wish everyone would boycott the company.
> Stupid chinese companies with their knockoffs



Aren't Chinese DIY kits knockoffs ok Rubik's Brand DIY kits?


----------



## esquimalt1 (Oct 10, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Man I wish everyone would boycott the company.
> ...



Yes that's true. Some are saying that the patent for Rubik's is expired or something.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 10, 2009)

esquimalt1 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > V-te said:
> ...



Ahhh.


----------



## V-te (Oct 11, 2009)

esquimalt1 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > V-te said:
> ...



Yeah, they are expired. and Rubik got all the money he deserved from his invention. Verdes on the other hand, should be getting the money he deserves. and he needs that money because he has such a small window of buyers, compared to the original 3x3 back in the 80's when it sold _*MILLIONS*_


----------



## gibsonguitarist55 (Oct 11, 2009)

i will get the that when it comes out
i think japenese company cubes are better except the 6x6
its my opinion


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 12, 2009)

gibsonguitarist55 said:


> i will get the that when it comes out
> i think japenese company cubes are better except the 6x6
> its my opinion



whaaaaat are you talking anout??

yunjung is chinese, not japanese.....


----------



## gibsonguitarist55 (Oct 12, 2009)

oh my bad
i meant chinese
an out the box diansheng pillowed 6x6 is almost as good as a modded v-6 
and i havent even lubed it yet
i think china is smart to copy all these to help verdes hurry with his designs


----------



## DcF1337 (Oct 12, 2009)

Maybe there's something I'm not getting here, but I fail too see why Verdes shouldn't release the other V-cubes (2-4, 8-11) as soon as possible. As far as I know they haven't come up with anything new ever since the V5-7 were released. Dazzler? Illusion? Why not improve the mechanism in the V6, or release the other V-cubes? If Verdes is not going to release the V9, it's only natural for collectors/speedcubers to buy the Chinese copies.


----------



## elcarc (Oct 12, 2009)

DcF1337 said:


> Maybe there's something I'm not getting here, but I fail too see why Verdes shouldn't release the other V-cubes (2-4, 8-11) as soon as possible. As far as I know they haven't come up with anything new ever since the V5-7 were released. Dazzler? Illusion? Why not improve the mechanism in the V6, or release the other V-cubes? If Verdes is not going to release the V9, it's only natural for collectors/speedcubers to buy the Chinese copies.



Verdes could either has a lack of supplies, or a lack of funds to mass produce new puzzles, otherwise I don't see why he shouldn't release them either.

Edit: ooops, forgot about the video. The 9x9 looks so smooth. I wonder if it has the same "clicky" mechanism as the vcubes.


----------

